# Youth bows



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Diamond Razor Edge and Hoyt Ruckus are probably the best out there today.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

mision series from mathews


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

the razor edge is a great bow too.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

the Mission Craze or the Mission Menace. the Menace goes I think from 16-30" draw and 19-52# draw weight. the craze has the same draw length adjustment but goes from 20#-70# all on the same limbs, and all you gotta do to both of them to change the draw length is remove a screw in each module and move the modules to the right spot/draw length that you want it to be at and you're done!


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Rebel17 said:


> the razor edge is a great bow too.


i have the razors edge and its a great bow i haven't had any prob. with it yet


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Parked sidekick or buckshot


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Diamond Razor Edge and Hoyt Ruckus are probably the best out there today.


I had the 2007 Edge, early model of the Razor Edge, and the 2009 ruckus, I personally liked the Ruckus better, but I did notice the draw cycle on the edge was easier. If you are looking for a longer range in DL I would go with the Razor Edge.


----------



## tlrn8 (Jan 29, 2011)

bought my 8 year old a new Mission Menace.... Very good bow that he can grow with for a long long time... Wish I could say the same for the rest of his sporting equipment....


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

I currently still shoot my 09 Razor Edge from Diamond. The guy really sold it to me, I walked in the shop just expecting to get quotes and so forth. The adjustable draw length was perfect as around that time period I was growing at an incredible rate. The let-off was great too. I can hold it at full draw without a problem for quite a while. If you can find one on Craigslist used and can have your son go test it, I'd take it for sure.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

I dont know about youth bows. Im 16 and I shoot a PSE Stinger 3G at 70# 29" draw


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

What is your reason for having a 70# draw? I'm 18 and I have a whopping 42.5# draw.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

t.crawford714 said:


> What is your reason for having a 70# draw? I'm 18 and I have a whopping 42.5# draw.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


If you can pull 70# then why not. I've shot at 70# for a while.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

I guess if you're pulling it fine. I just don't see the need for it, I'd rather be able to sit and hold it without moving. That's why mine is so low. I just pull back effortlessly. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

The 2012 Cabelas catalog has the razor edge package for $329. I'd look into it more.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathewsboy7 (Jul 13, 2011)

I can pull 70 I just choose not to. 60 is perfect for a smooth draw on a spooky deer like all the ones running around public land in nebraska and at 29 inches it has more than enough to blow right through a deer. Its personal preference and what your comfortable with.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

t.crawford714 said:


> I guess if you're pulling it fine. I just don't see the need for it, I'd rather be able to sit and hold it without moving. That's why mine is so low. I just pull back effortlessly.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I can sit and hold it fine. And i can draw it really easy. If u shoot several hours a day for a summer,you get really comfortable with your bow. I did however, set it down to 60# for white tails so its easier to shoot when im sitting downin the stand, and when its 10 degrees outside.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

t.crawford714 said:


> I guess if you're pulling it fine. I just don't see the need for it, I'd rather be able to sit and hold it without moving. That's why mine is so low. I just pull back effortlessly.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Also higher weight gives more speed, power, flatter trajectory.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

How about a recurve? Draw length is less of an issue (and draw weight increases with draw length). But that's just me stirring up trouble.


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

My 7 year old is shooting the Athens Protege.


----------



## GRLost (Jul 11, 2012)

any of the missions.

nothing else even comes close.


----------

